# أريد جميع المعلومات عن طرق لحام كل من الالومنيوم والحديد الزهر



## أكرم كيلاني (16 مايو 2007)

السلام علم ورحمه الله وبركاته
إلي جميع الاخوة المهندسين 
رجاءا 
أريد جميع المعلومات 
عن طرق لحام كل من الالومنيوم 
والحديد الهر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## zzezze1 (8 مارس 2011)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

